# Community > Resource Library >  Dying for a Living By Milton Kiri

## Lucky

Does anyone have this , any good ? and where can you but them ?

----------


## Shamus_

> Does anyone have this , any good ? and where can you but them ?


You can buy it on Trademe 
https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/search?m...isting=7428226

----------


## RugerM77

It's a good read

----------


## Lucky

awesome , cheers

----------


## Maxx

Read it ....unsurprisingly it was quite hard case ...  a pity it wasn't proof read just a little......spelling mistakes made it seem amateur, in my view.

----------


## TeRei

Milton says has another book in pipeline. Publishing cost is the issue. Survived. Must know what he was doing.

----------


## tac a1

> Milton says has another book in pipeline. Publishing cost is the issue. Survived. Must know what he was doing.


I'm sure that will be a hard case read too.

As for the spelling mistakes and lack of diction, well, that's cool too. Shows it comes straight from the man as it is and was.

----------


## Lucky

Nearly finished it, been a great book, I like the way it's written personally, its honest, really tells the story of how hungry they were for the mighty dollar chasing venison and how it will never be repeated, unfortunately not all of them survived as we all know .

----------

